# Retard DRIVERS



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

this is how my night ended last night....Me being the one with the tan car and the red car was drivin by a old man from Indiana (reading a map) and the silver car ahead of me in the right lane was a lady from washington. Man reading map does not see me stopped at red light tries to aviod me by going right and side swipes lady on right rear and comes back in my lane and SLAM..rear ends me.....IDIOT.....We meaning my father and myself are okay just a little stiff....sorry for the bad pics I took them with the cell phone.....


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

suck man! At least you all weren't hurt. 
:rockn:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

glad that yall are ok... i hate stupid people


----------



## sweeper (Apr 10, 2009)

The car can be fixed, as long as you and your dad are ok. Does s--k tho!


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

sucks to heqr, but at least yall are ok


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Old people doin stuff. yep. he needs a GPS. 

He (the one who hit you) has insurance im guessing?


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> Old people doin stuff. yep. he needs a GPS.
> 
> He (the one who hit you) has insurance im guessing?


 
Yup sure did have insurance(oh my back) (just kiddin)....Matter of fact he had a rental car, ,so he was waiting for the rental company to bring him another car....they should have evaluated him some, as he never did get out of his car, i had to have him shut it off so the antifreeze would stop pouring out..


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha...


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

this is the BAD though....need to let you all know i drive 115 miles round trip to work and this was the work car (great gas milage) 30+ i think i will be fixing it myself or they will total it out.....any thoughts?
http://www.kbb.com/KBB/UsedCars/Pri...1608|53588|0|0|&Condition=Fair&QuizConditions=


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Oh that sucks. Glad you guys are okay


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

Dang...I can not believe that i have to pay for the dam accident report.
Wait i thought i was the one he hit....Dang i ti say


----------

